

Persecuted for being a Stanford Alum and a South Korean Celebrity - thinker
http://www.stanfordalumni.org/news/magazine/2011/julaug/features/tablo.html

======
msie
This story is so frustrating! Some people will never let go of their
conspiracy theories, right Donald (Trump)?

